# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Air Purification for WetEdger Lab

## OptoAssist

Hi all, in the lab at our office we have a Essilor Ultimate Edition wet edger and, as anyone with a wet edger knows, high index and poly materials make our lab stick up. I am looking into getting an air purification system for the lab, as a proper one was never set up. We did have a ventilation system set up, but whoever set up that system didn't set it up properly and it sends all of the air into the doctor's office, so we had to get rid of it. I've read that the airMAX from AIT is the go-to for this exact problem, however, I wanted to know if any of you have any price-friendly alternatives before I commit to the airMAX. Our lab is quite small, only about the size of a bathroom, so we don't need a huge appliance.
Thanks in advance  :nerd:

----------

